# 2003-PandaStyle-Spec-V



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Here she is, it has been a while since I had my teal 200sx, and now im on to my spec-v... Its been a while since I have posted On this site, i hope you still have love for me....


























































More to come... just be patient...

Thanks again...

Nathan


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i am loving the car, i love white/carbon fiber. i also dig how you didnt go with the black rims, but instead with 05 spec rims, I LOVE THE CAR


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> i am loving the car, i love white/carbon fiber. i also dig how you didnt go with the black rims, but instead with 05 spec rims, I LOVE THE CAR



I actually had up until a month ago: Enkei RSV-17" Gunmetal w/polish lip, but damnitt if everyone had to bite my style.. haha... small town i notice alot of people with same rims.. so i traded, and got me some stockies.. looking to get some nice bronze/gold, or even maybe just silver colored rims next.... 

but next is the paint job, gona paint the pillars/roof black...
Thanks for the compliment...


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

A few more:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good...any motor shots?


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

^ x1000000000 MOTOR SHOTS!!!

Looks very clean :thumbup: :banana: :idhitit:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

awesome photos. even awesomer car.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice car, but who's the dude in the picture?!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

very clean.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

N8inNV said:


> A few more:



loose a race or something? Looks a little depressing. :crazy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> loose a race or something? Looks a little depressing. :crazy:


ouch hahaha


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright now make a custom HID headlight housing (Bi-Xenon) and LED tail lights and your good to go.

Because I don't know what your using for bulbs (tell me)

But god damn that is just straight royal blue. They gotta suck


----------

